# Wollte mal Danke sagen



## Schrotti (13. November 2015)

Danke für die tollen Gehäuse die ihr so baut.

Hatte zu erst das Carbidge 100R für mein Zweitsys geholt und schon das ist sehr gut von der Verarbeitung her (ich habe mich nicht einmal geschnitten).

Das bewog mich zum Kauf des Obsidian 900D welches einfach mal Granate ist (wenn auch der Preis extrem im Portemonnaie schmerzt).

Danke dafür .


----------



## Bluebeard (19. November 2015)

Hallo Schrotti,

vielen Dank für die netten Worte. 

Wir freuen uns sehr, wenn unsere Kunden zufrieden sind mit dem was wir machen. 

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem 900D! Mit dem Gehäuse solltest du für viele Builds bestens bedient sein! 

Grüße


----------

